# 30 May 2007:  MCPL Darrell Jason Priede, R.I.P.



## McG (30 May 2007)

> Helicopter shot down in Afghanistan: NATO
> Updated Wed. May. 30 2007 3:30 PM ET
> 
> Associated Press
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/nato_copter_070530/20070530?hub=World



_
Edit to topic title by Vern_


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2007)

Confirmed:

Reproduced under the fairdealings provisions of the Copyright Act:

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L3015361.htm



> *Afghanistan*
> 30 May 2007 19:18:00 GMT
> Source: Reuters
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (30 May 2007)

A few more details

7 killed as U.S. copter crashes in Afghanistan
POSTED: 2153 GMT (0553 HKT), May 30, 2007 
Story Highlights • CH-47 Chinook helicopter reportedly shot down in country's south
                       • Ground troops responding to crash came under attack, NATO says
                       • Five crew members, two military passengers reported killed
Article Link

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- A U.S. CH-47 Chinook helicopter went down Wednesday night in southern Afghanistan, U.S. and NATO officials said.

Preliminary reports indicate the helicopter was shot down, officials said.

Seven people -- five military crew and two military passengers -- were killed.

Additionally, NATO officials said the team that responded to the crash was ambushed. There was no immediate word on casualties during that attack.

It came amid fighting in the south between Taliban militants and NATO and Afghan forces.

From CNN's Barbara Starr
More on link


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 May 2007)

How many choppers have gone down since we have shown up?  I don't recall hearing about something like this before whereas in Iraq it seems a lot more frequent.


----------



## geo (30 May 2007)

Lets just be happy the TB don't have those stinger missles the mujahadyn (sp?) used to get from the CIA to fight the Soviet HIND


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

According to this article, at least four have been lost, with only 1 other being weapons-related:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/05/30/afghan-helicopter.html


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2007)

Bad news folks, there was a Canadian on board:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/nato_copter_070530/20070530?hub=TopStories

Canadian among dead in Afghanistan chopper crash

Updated Wed. May. 30 2007 10:16 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A NATO helicopter has crashed in southern Afghanistan, killing the five-member crew and two military passengers -- including a Canadian.

The identity of the Canadian has not been released. The five crewmembers were American, while the second passenger was British.

The U.S. CH-47 Chinook helicopter went down at about 9 p.m. local time Wednesday in Helmand province, NATO officials said.

A rescue team arriving at the scene was then ambushed by insurgents and called for an air strike. One Afghan civilian was injured by gunfire.

A man claiming to be a Taliban spokesperson said militants shot down the helicopter, but that claim has not been independently verified.

Speaking to The Associated Press, supposed spokesperson Qari Yousef Ahmadi said everyone on board the helicopter died when it crashed in Kajaki district.

"We have weapons that we have used to target helicopters before," he told AP.

NATO would only say the cause of the crash was "being determined by military officials."

In recent months, U.S. and British forces have fought against insurgents in Kajaki, where a large hydroelectric dam is being repaired.

The Chinook has two rotors and is mainly used for transport. It can fit about 40 soldiers in addition to a small crew.

Eight U.S. personnel died last February when their Chinook crashed in the southern province of Zabul, but the incident was not the result of a militant attack.

Another 10 U.S. soldiers died in a Chinook crash in May 2006, after an attempted nighttime landing.

But a 2005 U.S. helicopter crash, that killed 16 Americans, is believed to have been caused by a rocket-propelled grenade fired by militants.

With files from The Associated Press


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2007)

Heard same on CTV Newsnet (2223EDT) - condolences to the families, colleagues and friends.



*Canadian among seven NATO soldiers killed in helicopter crash in Afghanistan*
Associated Press, May 30, 2007 - 22:28
http://www.680news.com/news/international/article.jsp?content=w053096A

KABUL (AP) - A Canadian is among seven soldiers who died when a Chinook helicopter was apparently shot down Wednesday evening in Afghanistan, U.S. military officials said.

Initial reports suggested the helicopter was hit with a rocket-propelled grenade, said the U.S. official, who insisted on speaking anonymously because the crash was still under investigation.

NATO said there were no survivors.

Along with five Americans, two soldiers from Britain and Canada who had been passengers were also killed, the military officials said.

_- edit to add AP story - _


----------



## Armymedic (31 May 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> How many choppers have gone down since we have shown up?



More then the media is reporting.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 May 2007)

Oh no not another one  

RIP    


(mods can you split this topic when we know the soldier. i.e. Remembering __________ May/30/2007? Thanks)


----------



## KevinB (31 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

RIP.  Condolences to the families of all the fallen.


----------



## geo (31 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## McG (31 May 2007)

> Troops secure wreckage from deadly copter crash
> Updated Thu. May. 31 2007 7:38 AM ET
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/nato_copter_070531/20070531?hub=TopStories


----------



## McG (31 May 2007)

> Military confirms Canadian among dead in Afghan chopper crash
> Jason Straziuso, Canadian Press
> Published: Thursday, May 31, 2007
> 
> ...


http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=75f87aa9-8b2a-410c-9992-044effdf16e5&k=97802


----------



## McG (31 May 2007)

> Military confirms Canadian soldier died in crash
> 
> Updated Thu. May. 31 2007 8:40 AM ET
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/nato_copter_070531/20070531?hub=TopStories


----------



## McG (31 May 2007)

> Military confirms Canadian soldier died in crash
> 
> Updated Thu. May. 31 2007 8:40 AM ET
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/nato_copter_070531/20070531?hub=TopStories


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

RIP MCpl


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

MCpl Darrell Priede received honourable mention in the CF photo contest in 2004 for this photo:


edit: a cursory search of the combat camera site pulls up many photos from him.


----------



## McG (31 May 2007)

The Condolence thread has been moved to Thoughts and Prayers.

You can comment at http://Forums.Milnet.ca/forums/threads/62846.0


----------



## GAP (31 May 2007)

MILNEWS.ca - Kajaki Dam Complex
Approximate location of Kajaki Dam Project, on Helmand River
Map Link

NOTE: This data is provided for information purposes only, and cannot be guaranteed for navigation, survey or other precision purposes. You should, where possible, verify the information before acting on it.

Created by: milnewstbay

Created: May 31, 2007 07:48 AM


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 May 2007)

My condolences to MCpl Priede's family and friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2007)

*Canadian Forces member killed in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM news release NR–07.016, 31 May 07
Article link

OTTAWA – Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede, a military Imagery Technician serving with the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) Regional Command (South) Headquarters at Kandahar Airfield, was killed when the helicopter in which he was a passenger went down at approximately 9 p.m. Kandahar time on 30 May, near the town of Kajaki, Helmand Province, about 95 kms northwest of Kandahar City. Master Corporal Priede was a member of the Army News Team from 3 Area Support Group, based at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, New Brunswick. His next of kin have been notified. 

The other six non-Canadian military personnel aboard the helicopter were also killed in the incident. No further details are available at this time. ISAF is investigating the cause of the incident.

The thoughts and prayers of the men and women of the Canadian Forces go out to the family and friends of the deceased. 

–30–


----------



## Mike Baker (31 May 2007)

RIP MCpl and to the others killed.


----------



## deedster (31 May 2007)

MCpl Priede, your sacrifice will not be forgotten.    
Deepest condolences to his family & comrades.


----------



## Gardiners1 (31 May 2007)

RIP and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## muffin (31 May 2007)

My condolences to his family, friends and collegues.


----------



## niner domestic (31 May 2007)

From the photographer's prayer...

Help me Oh Lord, to be an artist, collecting the beauty of every soul, the glow of youth, the wisdom of age, the gentleness, the laughter or tears of each life that is precious in thy sight... 

Deeper than a means of livelihood, give me the perspective to see my photographer's art as a service to others, making life richer and more memorable.... 

And he did all that and more, We Will Remember.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

RIP

I'm sure that THIS face is familiar to almost everyone who's had a course photo done here in Gagetown.


----------



## teddybear (31 May 2007)

RIP Mcpl 
Deepest condolances to his family and friends.


----------



## a78jumper (31 May 2007)

Deepest sympathy to all those who knew and loved him. Obviously a very talented man, and a great loss.


----------



## vangemeren (31 May 2007)

The CBC has a photo gallery of some of his work:

http://www.cbc.ca/photogallery/canada/501/

Rest in Peace


----------



## BernDawg (31 May 2007)

Godspeed soldier.  The world gets smaller yet again.


----------



## josh (31 May 2007)

Darrell will be truly missed by all of us that knew him and his imagery.


----------



## dardt (31 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 May 2007)

While a tragic event not unusual in a combat zone, the death toll could have been alot higher. The Chinook had just dropped off 40 paratroopers before it was hit.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/05/ap_nato_helicopter_070530/


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2007)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada on the death of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede
May 31, 2007

“My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were saddened to learn of the death of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede, an imagery technician, in a helicopter crash in southern Afghanistan.

Like his comrades in the Canadian Forces and NATO’s International Security Assistance Force, Master Cpl. Priede worked on the construction of a secure environment for the Afghan population which also seeks justice and freedom after decades of oppression. We salute his courage and his engagement. These women and men deserve our deepest respect.

We join all Canadians in offering our sincerest condolences to Master Cpl. Priede’s family and friends.

Six other soldiers, from the United Kingdom and the United States, perished in this terrible incident. Our thoughts also go out to their loved ones.”

- 30 -



Statement by the Prime Minister on the death of Master Corporal Priede
31 May 2007, Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede:

“It is with sorrow that I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede who died when the helicopter he was in went down yesterday in Helmand Province in Afghanistan.  I also extend my condolences, on behalf of all Canadians, to the family and friends of the six other coalition members who lost their lives.

Master Corporal Priede was working with allies to fulfill our international commitment to bring security, democracy and self-sufficiency to the Afghan people.  This crash occurred near the site of a hydroelectric dam that is being repaired so it can provide electricity to the southern city of Kandahar.

The progress achieved in Afghanistan would not have been possible without men and women like Master Corporal Priede who put themselves on the line everyday.  We will not forget Master Corporal Priede’s selfless contribution on behalf of Canada.”



Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede
NR–07.048 - May 31, 2007

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede:

“On behalf of the entire Defence community I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Master Corporal Darrell Jason Priede who died when a helicopter, in which he was a passenger, went down in Helmand Province in Afghanistan. I also extend my condolences to the families and friends of the six other coalition troops who died in this incident.

Master Corporal Priede was a valued member of the Army News Team from 3 Area Support Group, based at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown. He gave his life not only to protect Canadians and our national interests, but also to provide hope to Afghans for a better future.

Master Corporal Priede was part of an international coalition working to bring peace and security to this troubled country. Canadians are forever proud and grateful for his service and for the contributions of all our men and women in uniform.” 



Statement by NDP leader on the Death of Master Cpl. Darrell Jason Priede in Afghanistan
Thu 31 May 2007

As we are all still grieving the recent death of Corporal Matthew J. McCully, the NDP was deeply saddened by news of the loss of another Canadian soldier, Master Cpl. Darrell Jason Priede.

On behalf of all New Democrats, I would like to extend my sincere condolences to the family, friends and the military community at CFB Gagetown as they cope with this tragedy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2007)

Today's morning news coverage.....

News search "Priede" 010730EDT Jun 07 (100pg .pdf)


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (4 Jun 2007)

Darrell was a great artilleryman and Gun racer as well. Ubique brother.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2007)

:cdnsalute:
...at the going down of the sun...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2010)

Reviving necrothread w/latest information on shoot-down of helicopter, via Postmedia News:


> One of the thousands of classified Afghanistan war documents controversially released Sunday by the anti-secrecy organization WikiLeaks shows that a Canadian military photographer who died in a 2007 helicopter crash that also killed six other NATO troops was the victim of a heat-seeking missile fired by Taliban forces, shedding new light on a previously downplayed threat in the Afghan war zone.
> 
> The destruction of the American CH-47 Chinook transport chopper on May 30, 2007, killed 30-year-old Master Cpl. Darrell Jason Priede an Ontario-born, New Brunswick-based photographer who took pictures for the Canadian military publications Combat Camera and Army News along with one British and five U.S. soldiers.
> 
> But, according to a U.S. military report made public by WikiLeaks and highlighted Sunday by the New York Times, one of three news agencies given weeks of advance access to the massive database of classified documents, witnesses quickly identified the weapon used in the helicopter strike near Kandahar as a heat-seeking, surface-to-air missile rather than a rocket-propelled grenade as widely reported ....


----------

